# Inexpensive Trad bows at Cabelas for adult and youth archers



## longbowdave1 (Jun 22, 2014)

I just got the Cabelas Archery catalog in the mail and was thumbing through it. I found the 4 pages of traditonal archery stuff among the 224 pg catalog. I was surprised to find some very good prices, and some bows for beginners and young archers, including some bows bearing the "Cabelas" name. Don't know who makes them for Cabelas but the look like a good deal.

 Here are a few for you to consider:

Cabelas 68" Frontier Longbow $189, Cabelas Summit 62" Recurve $179, and the Cabelas Warden recurve $139. 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...=recurve+bow&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...elas+recurve&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...&Ntt=longbow&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


There are also some youth bows ranging between $100-$149.


 We have 2 Cabelas stores that I pass on my way to hunting spots in the state, but usually the prices keep me from buying much there. Good to see them carrying not only top of the line merchandise, but also some entry level bows at family friendly prices too.


----------

